# Tell the user above you to commit suicide



## PsychoNerd054 (May 31, 2018)

The idea of this thread is Self-explanatory. Just go and tell the user above you how much you love them by telling them to neck themselves, take a bath with a toaster, etc.


----------



## Nobunaga (May 31, 2018)

Hope you encounter the berserk rape horse faggot


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 31, 2018)

Kel Tec KSG


----------



## The Fool (May 31, 2018)

haha kill urself


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 31, 2018)

You'd be foolish to think that you even have the slightest worth, so just kill yourself


----------



## Black Waltz (May 31, 2018)

Nobody actually gives a shit about you, kill yourself you fucking fruit.


----------



## ES 148 (May 31, 2018)

Yiff in hell ASAP furfag


----------



## LofaSofa (May 31, 2018)

You're a constant disappointment to your family and you have no worthwhile substance as a human being, do us all a favor and end it.

(This was meant for Dink but can be applied to Vrakks as well.)


----------



## Postal Dude (May 31, 2018)




----------



## AnOminous (May 31, 2018)

Postal Dude said:


> View attachment 462719



Make like a tree.

And kill yourself.


----------



## Black Waltz (May 31, 2018)

You can be easily replaced and no one will miss you. End it already.


----------



## Hell0 (May 31, 2018)

dont commit suicide friend, its not good for your health


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (May 31, 2018)

HellO, this is your father.

Your mother and I have come to an agreement that you were a mistake. You can do this the easy way and fix the problem yourself, or your mother and I can do it the hard way, when you least expect.

Please make the sensible choice.


----------



## Beautiful Duwang (May 31, 2018)

Love yourself


----------



## LofaSofa (May 31, 2018)

Love killing yourself


----------



## Male (May 31, 2018)

Slicing your neck will be the closest your body will get to seeing another hole.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 31, 2018)

Do a flip.


----------



## Keystone (May 31, 2018)

Kill yourself.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 1, 2018)

I hear the Golden Gate Bridge is nice this time of year.


----------



## underscoredash (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 1, 2018)

Both your bio and avatar are naive and lackluster, you don't belong on this site just as much as you don't in the real world


----------



## Somar (Jun 1, 2018)

Listen, I love you, but not as much as I would love for you to kill yourself.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Jun 1, 2018)

On my last birthday, I wished that the world would be a nicer, cleaner place. Clearly my wish didn't come true, seeing as how you're still breathing.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 1, 2018)

You're a total waste of oxygen and the world would be a better place if you necked yourself


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> You're a total waste of oxygen and the world would be a better place if you necked yourself



Neck yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## Somar (Jun 1, 2018)

I hope that's cement you're in.


----------



## Dragon Face (Jun 1, 2018)

Kys so you can meet the afterlife aka your icon.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 1, 2018)

Jump into traffic.


----------



## Beautiful Duwang (Jun 1, 2018)

You are an aspie and unsociable faggot trap who engages in every kind of faggotry, both online and in the real world. Commit suicide.


----------



## wateryketchup (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Preferred Penne (Jun 1, 2018)

Please get shot.


----------



## TinyKiwi (Jun 1, 2018)

Just do it already.
End it all.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 1, 2018)

You're not useful to this world. Kill yourself and feed your body to snakes so at least you'll be useful to something.


----------



## VB 305 (Jun 1, 2018)

die


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 1, 2018)

You only gave me one word. Throw yourself into a volcano and burn to death.


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 1, 2018)

Die for me. 


PreferredPenne said:


> Please get shot.





TinyKiwi said:


> Just do it already.
> End it all.


A box of pasta and an animal telling each other to kill themselves.

Only on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Desire Lines (Jun 1, 2018)

Kill yourself you human trash. How does it feel to be such an abomination of a human being that you will never be loved? I feel sorry for you more than anything, your parents must have really fucked up badly. Despite feeling sorry for you, and knowing that you are not responsible for how fucked in the head you are (after all, you are simply just a product of your environment and genetics), I really do think it would be best for everyone if you were to commit suicide. You are clearly too far gone to be helped in any meaningful capacity.


----------



## 160048 (Jun 1, 2018)

you are an abomination of furry trash,. 1. i hate your avatar. 2. your a sucky person. you should just kill yourself. 

person below me. insult me daddy


----------



## Bad Times (Jun 1, 2018)

no, im cuking you of your fetish, please live a fuffiling life.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 1, 2018)

I have nothing against you, but if you're going to KYS, at least do it like a man.

Note: Even though Maddox is a cuck now, he actually _used_ to be funny.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 1, 2018)

You're cool so I expect your sudoku to be nothing but a glorious mess that will be passed down for ages to come. Like if you can vivisect yourself clean with that sword while jumping off an building on to a crowd making sure they get hosed with viscera, that would be baller as fuck. 

Agreed on Maddox though, his 1st book slayed me and then he went full exceptional individual.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2018)

FierceBrosnan said:


> You're cool so I expect your sudoku to be nothing but a glorious mess that will be passed down for ages to come. Like if you can vivisect yourself clean with that sword while jumping off an building on to a crowd making sure they get hosed with viscera, that would be baller as fuck.
> 
> Agreed on Maddox though, his 1st book slayed me and then he went full exceptional individual.



Fuck you and that fucking bird.  Kill yourself by choking to death on that bird.


----------



## Jan D (Jun 1, 2018)

Please don’t kill yourself, friend. You will leave a feeling of emptiness and sorrow to those who love you dearly.


----------



## Somar (Jun 1, 2018)

Jan D said:


> Please don’t kill yourself, friend. You will leave a feeling of emptiness and sorrow to those who love you dearly.


You mind getting back into the egg you came from and then rolling off a cliff for me?


----------



## SigSauer (Jun 2, 2018)

Somari1996 said:


> You mind getting back into the egg you came from and then rolling off a cliff for me?



Take a tide pod and use it as a suppository.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jun 2, 2018)

1) Go to elevated place like a rooftop or bridge.
2) Tie piano wire loop around head.
3) Attach other side of wire to heavy object with a few metres between you and the object.
4) Glue hands to side of head.
5) Kick object into the abyss.

It'll look as if you ripped your own head off.
Bonuspoints if you manage to dump the heavy object in a way that makes it impossible to find, making your death a mystery.

With a method this good, you don't even need a reason.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 2, 2018)

There is nothing worth living for in today's world. We're probably going to all be dead by the end of next year. Just do it now and go out on your own terms. Remember, sideways for attention, longways for results!


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 2, 2018)

do the world a favor and hang yourself with a SNES controller live on youtube


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2018)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> do the world a favor and hang yourself with a SNES controller live on youtube



Strangle yourself with a bowtie.


----------



## Mr Fister 2 (Jun 2, 2018)

Everyone acts in self interest. 
Love doesn't exist. 
All of our actions are meaningless in every single way. 
You will disappear like a drop of water in an ocean. 
It's too late for you. 
Do yourself a favor.
Just end it now.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2018)

Mr Fister 2 said:


> Everyone acts in self interest.
> Love doesn't exist.
> All of our actions are meaningless in every single way.
> You will disappear like a drop of water in an ocean.
> ...



I hope you fist yourself so hard you burst arteries feeding your intestines and eviscerate yourself, and then fucking DIE, you bitch!


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jun 3, 2018)

Goodman will never be in a good show or movie again.
Just watch the Flintstones movie until the warm embrace of insanity eases you over to the other side.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 3, 2018)

You're too exceptional to live. Do yourself a favor and kill yourself.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 3, 2018)

I hope you fry.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 6, 2018)

Stop using up important peoples' oxygen. Go eat a bullet.


----------



## Toolchain (Jun 6, 2018)

die


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 6, 2018)

Get a damn icon, you're not special for not having one


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 6, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Get a damn icon, you're not special for not having one


Go play in traffic


----------



## Somar (Jun 6, 2018)

Go to Burger King


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 6, 2018)

Dishonor. Do yourself a favor and commit seppuku.


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 6, 2018)

Don't do it. 
Today it seems all cloudy, but tomorrow the sun will shine again.


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 6, 2018)

Do as Himmler historically did and eat some potassium cyanide.


----------



## Toolchain (Jun 6, 2018)

Perform a clandestine surgery in yourself.


----------



## RevolutionaryChocolate (Jun 8, 2018)

Stick your dick in a beehive.



Spoiler



"And thank you for following the development of Yandere Simulator."


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 8, 2018)

Shove that corn cob down your throat until you suffocate and choke.


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 8, 2018)

you deserve to die just for you're tacky outfit


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 8, 2018)

Break those glasses and shove them in your eyes.


----------



## PaniniMan (Sep 23, 2019)

Go to a dry area where the soil is mainly composed of sandy clay, break the top layer of the soil and proceed to crush up the shale and dry clay, then put it in a plastic baggy, cut off one corner of the baggy to a comfortable width where it can fit inside your right nostril, insert the opened corner into your nostril and proceed to then inhale through your nose.


----------



## BOONES (Sep 23, 2019)

My good man, i would suggest to you in your current situation that you proceed to end all of your nesscessary bodily functions by means of self harm.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Sep 23, 2019)

May Amber Lynn grace your face with her special place. It will be the last mustache ride you'll offer in this life.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Sep 23, 2019)

If you had a gun with two bullets, and were in a room with Hitler, Osama, and yourself... I hope you shoot yourself twice.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 23, 2019)

Choke yourself.

Not with your hands.
Not with my hands, either.

Do it on the snotty end of my fuckstick.....  at a medium pace.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Sep 23, 2019)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Choke yourself.
> 
> Not with your hands.
> Not with my hands, either.
> ...



chuck a toaster in that tub


----------



## オウム 2 (Sep 23, 2019)

Don't use your CPAP machine tonight, let nature take its course.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Sep 23, 2019)

xZqZZUkwy9k


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Sep 23, 2019)

Lick a gay prostitute's dickhole


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 23, 2019)

Toe-tickle the trigger on a shotgun pozloading your fifth point of contact.



TendieMan said:


> chuck a toaster in that tub



But that's how I give my morning bath coffee extra kick.


----------



## IDNotNeeded (Sep 23, 2019)

Go into the Savannah nude, with only a salt shaker and a container to fill with water.


----------



## Vecr (Sep 23, 2019)

Go to your local farm and suck off all the animals until you get kicked in the head.

If it's not working, keep going until they get raw, and that should help.


----------



## Kotaro (Sep 24, 2019)

Commit not alive


----------



## Mike R (Sep 24, 2019)

Being boring and unfunny is the biggest sin of all. Suck aids out of a faggot's dick live on Facebook.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Sep 24, 2019)

Mike R said:


> Being boring and unfunny is the biggest sin of all. Suck aids out of a faggot's dick live on Facebook.



Your penis is too small to suck, faggot. Do your best Kobain impression, and suck-start a 12 gauge.


----------



## Drive-by punster (Sep 24, 2019)

Tell your parents that you require an extremely late-term abortion.


----------

